# sterlet



## koi fan (2. Okt. 2010)

Hallo, 

Meine Ältern wollen nächstes Jahr einen 70 m2 großen teich anlegen wo dieTiefenzone 2m 
tiefsein soll.Die Tiefwasserzone soll 10 m2 haben.Kann man darin 2-3 Sterlets halten? 
wenn ja welches Bodensubstrat sollte der teich in der Schwimzone (ca.60 m2) für die Fische sein , wie wäre es mit flusssand?Der Teich bekommt vieleicht einen Bodenablauf für die Strömung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi,

ja, bei so einem Poolformat lassen sich Sterlet einsetzen. Sand oder abgerundeter Kies (Waschkies) als Boden ist auch in Ordnung

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Grundsätzlich haben Sterlets trotzdem nix in Teichen verloren,
egal wie groß, aber darüber kannst Du wenn Du Stör oder
Sterlet in die Suche eingibst genügend lesen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi CoolNero,

naja, richtig artgerechtet Haltung ist es natürlich nicht. (erfüllt aber zumindest die Grundvorraussetzungen) Aber das ist z.B Koihaltung in klaren, stark gefilterten Teichen ohne Schlammgrund bzw. Fischhaltung von vielen unterschiedlichsten Arten aus  unterschiedlichsten Biotopen im selben Gewässer auch nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

es heißt CoolNiro mit i,

gerade Experten sollten keine Wischiwaschi Tips geben und schon
gar nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## archie01 (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> es heißt CoolNiro mit i,
> 
> gerade Experten sollten keine Wischiwaschi Tips geben und schon
> gar nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
> ...



Hallo
Warum machst du das denn? 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

was mach ich ?
Bitte konkretisieren was du meinst


----------



## Artur (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

also mein Onkel hat seid zehn Jahren zwei __ Störe bei sich im Teich. Der Teich ist ca 50m2. 

Bin jetzt kein Störexperte und kann zur artgerechten Haltung nichts sagen, aber die Tiere leben ja noch.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Lies halt mal nach, wie der Lebensraum und das
Verhalten eines Störs normalerweise ausieht, dann
weißt Du mehr.


----------



## Waxdick (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: sterlet*

bei der grösse sollte das klappen


----------



## guenter (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Lies halt mal nach, wie der Lebensraum und das
> Verhalten eines Störs normalerweise ausieht, dann
> weißt Du mehr.



Hallo Andy, 

Wie sieht der Lebensraum der verschiedene Wildfische

die du hast aus? 

Goldfische und Wildfische = Wischiwaschi


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Schau Dir meine Bilder an, auf jeden Fall so, daß kein
Fisch unter Platzmangel leidet und in seinem natürlichen
Verhalten eingeschränkt wird.



> Goldfische und Wildfische = Wischiwaschi



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, die Wildfische scheint es nicht zu
stören, das einige der karpfenartigen Mitbewohner bunt sind.

Abgesehen davon geht es hier nicht um meinen Teich und
meine Fische und falls damit etwas nicht in Ordnung wäre
legitimiert das in keinster Weise dieses Thema um das es
hier geht. Welchen Sinn verfolgt also Dein Beitrag?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schau Dir meine Bilder an, auf jeden Fall so, daß kein
> Fisch unter Platzmangel leidet und in seinem natürlichen
> Verhalten eingeschränkt wird.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

der zitierte Text hört sich schwer danach an das Du dich ertappt fühlst weil einer an deinen Leichen im Garten kratzt


MfG Frank


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: sterlet*

Hmmmm,

CoolNiro hat also Leichen im Garten ! Gleich mehrere ! 
War er der Mörder oder wer?
Woher weiß Knoblauchkröte dies ? (Mittäter??)
Sollte man prüfen. 
Wenn ich jetzt Strafanzeige erstatte, rückt die Trachtengruppe an, alles wird umgegraben (auch der Teich) und die Wahrheit kommt ans dunkle Tageslicht.

Wenn Sie nichts finden ??
Dann ist Knoblauchkröte dran !
Falsche Verdächtigung § 164 StGB, gibt ab und zu Urlaub.
Er muss die gesamten Kosten übernehmen u. CoolNiro bekommt einen schönen, neuen Garten mit Teich auf Kosten von Knoblauchkröte.

Halloooo, gehts denn noch ??? (und ich habe nur ein Bier intus)


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

... und das scheint schon zu viel. 

Moin!

@Andy
Er fragte "ob" man sie in so einem Teich halten kann und nicht ob dies die optimale Haltungsform sei.

@alle
Bitte bleibt sachlich und vor allem beim Thema - Danke. Zumal der Themenersteller eh grad anderes zu tun hat...


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



> Hi Andy,
> der zitierte Text hört sich schwer danach an das Du dich ertappt fühlst weil einer an deinen Leichen im Garten kratzt
> MfG Frank



@ Frank: schon wieder Wischiwaschi vom Experten. Kannst Du auch mal Deine
Aussagen kongretisieren, belegen oder mit Beispielen versehen anstatt nur
belanglos rumzulallen?

@ Joachim:



> @Andy
> Er fragte "ob" man sie in so einem Teich halten kann



Genau, und die Antwort sollte definitiv NEIN sein, gerade vom Experten.

@ Jo: eine Leiche gibts tatsächlich, meine Jessy die vor 7 Jahren
verstorben ist und deren Grab gestern aufgrund der Umbauarbeiten feierlich
verlegt wurde vom zukünftigen Teichbereich in den zukünftigen Terassen-
bereich. Sie war so ein lieber Hund...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



Das Thema : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4884 sagt doch schon fast alles. Ob und wie man kann und vor allem wie solche speziellen Themen immer wieder ausgehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Das wird immer wieder so laufen, bis auch der letzte Störquäler
einsieht, daß so ein Fisch im Teich nichts verloren hat.

Hast Du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Öhm...  ja klar doch. 

Ich denke schon, das man auch einen Stör in einem Teich halten kann, wenn denn der Teich/künstl. Gewässer entsprechend den Bedürfnissen eines Stör angelegt und unterhalten wird. Daher würde ich ein so kategorisches nein, wie von dir, ebenso kategorisch ablehnen.
Darüber kann man dann auch gern diskutieren, das wäre dann wenigstens mal Ziel führend. Zumindest zielführender als dem Gegenüber seine Meinung mit nem virtuellen Knüppel überzubraten...

Was hast du nochmal so alles in deinem Teich?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Auf jeden Fall keinen Stör.

Ein Stör hat in keinem Teich etwas verloren, mehr gibts
dazu nicht zu sagen, alles andere ist Schönrederei.
Vom Administrator eines Forums, das doch eher so
ausgelegt ist, um dem Wohle von Lebewesen zu dienen,
entäuscht mich das sehr das Du diesen unstrittigen
Punkt relativierst.

Da brauchst Du dann schon sowas wie den Tauchpark
von Naturagart und das wirst selbst Du ja nicht mehr
als Teich bezeichnen, oder?

Und selbst da kann man drüber streiten ob das sein muß...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Andy,

nunja - erstens ist das Thema offenbar nicht unstrittig und der Teich im Tauchpark von NG ist natürlich ein Teich, ein großer eben, was denn sonst? Ein See? 

Ich schrieb ja direkt vor dir:


> ...das man auch einen Stör in einem Teich halten kann, wenn denn der Teich/künstl. Gewässer entsprechend den Bedürfnissen eines Stör angelegt und unterhalten wird.



Also sind wir uns diesbezüglich nun doch noch einig geworden oder nicht?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Das ist Haarspalterei, Du weißt ganz genau,
das es hier nicht um ein Gewässer in der
Dimension vom Tauchpark geht...und ja, das
ist ein künstlich angelegter See und kein Teich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## archie01 (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo cool niro 
Tut mir leid aber ich halte deine Aussagen für ausgemachten Unfug , mit der gleichen Begründung könnte man jede Koi - Haltung ablehnen....
Oder sogar jegliche Tierhaltung    

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Archie 

Die Natur ist brutal und erbarmungslos, aber Artgerecht. Wenn wir Teichfreunde für *relativ* gute Bedingungen sorgen, dann sollten wir uns auch kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden lassen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Archie,

da solltest Du nochmal drüber nachdenken. Zwischen einem jahrmillionen
alten Urfisch und einem bunt gezüchtetem Karpfen gibt es da erhebliche
Unterschiede in Bezug auf die angeborenen Ansprüche an den Lebensraum.

Halten kann man alles mögliche in allen möglichen Gehegen oder Wasserbecken.
Ob man das gut heißt, unterstützt oder sogar nachmacht ist eine Frage der
charakterlichen und etischen Einstellung zur Natur und dem Respekt gegenüber
der Selben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi Andy...



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ob man das gut heißt, unterstützt oder sogar nachmacht ist eine Frage der
> charakterlichen und etischen Einstellung zur Natur und dem Respekt gegenüber
> der Selben.



oOhhh...

kannst dich noch an den Qualzuchtthema erinneren...

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Ja und, was haben diese armen von Menschenhand gezüchteten
Tiere die meist etwas Unterstützung benötigen um ein so gut
es geht vernünftiges Dasein zu haben mit diesen seit Uhrzeiten
die Erde bevölkernden fantastischen __ Störe zu tun?

Der Stör hat halt einfach die Arschkarte gezogen weil er mit Süßwasser
zurecht kommt, könnte das der Hai oder der Mantarochen würden die
vermutlich auch in so manchem Teich rumkreisen auf der Suche nach
dem Ausgang in die Freiheit. So sollte man das mal sehn...

Der kleine Schleier der froh ist einmal am Tag seinen Teich abzusuchen
hat dieses Problem bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Butterfly (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi.
Wenn man in ein Aquarium guckt, wird einem auch aufallen, dass die Fische immer von links nach rechts schwimmen und den Ausgang suchen. Also von daher, wie von Nikolai geschrieben: Man sollte den Fischen es so angenehm wie möglich machen..
Und ihnen einen so gut wie artgerechten ''Lebensraum'' geben.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Da sind wir mal einer Meinung, schön 

Einen üblichen Teich der so groß ist, das der Stör nicht im
Kreis schwimmt hab ich eigentlich noch nie gesehn.

Das waren dann schon Seen.


----------



## Butterfly (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



Es ist irgendwie auch ''nicht'' richtig, dass sämtliche Störarten
in fast jedem Baumarkt und/oder Zoofachgeschäft erhältlich sind,
undso für ''jedermann'' frei zu kaufen  sind.. Auch wenn man einen
Artenschutzschein (oder wie das heisst) ausfüllen muss..
Dort kann ja sonst was rein gekritzelt werden.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## archie01 (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo nochmals
Meine beiden Waxdicks bekommen , wenn sie zu groß geworden sind eine neue Heimat in einem 10ha großen See (gehört einem Bekannten) , dort haben sie sicher genügend 'Platz.....
Dort bin ich im Moment der einzige Angler  , somit wird`s denen dort nicht schlecht gehen.
Mit einer Tiefe von 16m hat dieser See auch für einen ausgewachsenen Stör  von möglichen 2,6m sicher genügend Platz - oder ?

Aber so lange es ihnen in meinem Teich gut geht werden sie dort verbleiben. 
Dieses zu beurteilen traue ich mich mit über 30 Jahren Teicherfahrung durchaus....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Butterfly (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

@ Archi 

Meine Zustimmung!! 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Der See ist super, setz sie am besten morgen um.

Wieviel liter hat den Dein Teich, 16 wie in Deinem Profil angegeben
wird ja kaum stimmen


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Moin.

Nur ein Einwurf meinerseits in dieses scheinbar immer wiederkehrende Diskussionsthema, welcher vielleicht einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel ermöglicht:

Setzt für das Wort "artgerecht" das Wort *"tiergerecht"* ein.
Die Haltungsbedingungen für einen Hochzuchtgoldfisch sind nun mal völlig anders, als für einen normalen "0815" __ Goldfisch, der weder Temperaturen über 10°C im Winter braucht, noch fürchten muss, zu langsam zum Futter zu schwimmen oder "gemobbt" zu werden, weil er so langsam unterwegs ist.
Selbiges gilt für Rinder in Form von Robustrassen wie z.B. das Schottische Hochlandrind/Hochleistungsmilchkühe/Fleischrassen.
Ums mit den Lateinischen Namen zu dokumentieren:
Bos primigenius - Auerochse (Art!)
Bos primigenius indicus - Zebu (Unterart!)
Bos primigenius taurus - Hausrind (Unterart!) Hier gehören die meisten uns bekannten Rinderrassen hinein, egal ob sie einen komfortablen Stall mit Melktechnik brauchen oder ob sie lieber auf einer Wiese mit einem Unterstand leben.
Bei vielen Tier*arten* gibt es verschiedene Tier*rassen*/*Zuchtformen*... diesen muss man in der Haltung gerecht werden und nicht etwa der übergeordneten *Art*.

Wenn ich nun mein hier daheim vorhandenes Beispiel (Otto, unsere Ziege nehmen), so muss ich feststellen, dass sich auch mit den Jahren eine ehemals gut machbare Haltung (frei laufend oder angepflockt auf einer großen Wiese) eben nicht mehr als ideal darstellt, wenn dieses Tier irgendwann aufhört zu fressen und man das nicht richtig mitbekommt. Also wird er derzeit üerwiegend im großen Stall (Doppelgaragengröße!) gehalten und den ganzen Tag unbegrenzt Heu vorgehalten. Er baut dadurch endlich deutlich sichtbar wieder auf und ich freue mich jeden Tag über den gut gefüllten Pansen.
Daher mein Hinweis: *Das Hauptaugenmerk sollte auf dem (sich auch im Lauf der Jahre verändernden) Tier liegen und nicht auf der bloßen Art.* 
Diese Sichtweise ist m.M.n. viel zu ungenau und wird den Tieren in unserer Obhut nicht gerecht!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi Andy,

Wenn Du schon den Experten Wischewaschimentälitäten vorwirfst dann hast Du doch bestimmt auch nichts dagegen den Nachweis zu erbringen das bei deinem Fischbesatz alles Top ist (Experten können sich ja auch mal irren - bin ja auch hier der Experte für Pflanzen, hab aber auch einige Fischkundeprüfungen abgelegen müssen - , aber ohne genaue angaben gehts nicht)

Liste doch mal bitte deinen genauen Fischbestand auf (alle Arten) und die genaue Einrichtung des Teiches (Größe, genaue Angaben zum Bodengrund, Pflanzenbestände im Teich ect.) 

Da wird sich dann sicher auch zeigen das bei dir auch nicht alle Fische ein "artgerechtes" Lebensumfeld vorfinden werden und eventuell in ihrem natürlichen Verhalten eingschränkt sind. (ist nämlich bei einer Artenzahl wie Du sie im Teich hast nämlich unmöglich allen Arten gerecht zu werden) -  das sollte man immer bedenken wenn man anderen Usern artunangemessene Haltung vorwirft

Also, gibt mal die geforderten Daten bekannt, erst dann können Experten zur Tat schreiten um deinem Bestand zu überprüfen ob da alles fischgerecht ist (die Goldfischhochzuchtformen im Teich interessieren da nicht mal)


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



> Also, gibt mal die geforderten Daten bekannt, erst dann können Experten zur Tat schreiten um deinem Bestand zu überprüfen ob da alles fischgerecht ist



 und Du glaubst zum überprüfen brauch ich genau Dich dazu.
Jetzt wirds aber echt lächerlich und vor allem Offtopic. Hier gehts um den
Stör und um sonst gar nix.

Da müsstest Du schon ein neues Thema aufmachen mit dem Titel:
Knoblauchkröten-Experten-Tüv für CoolNiros Mischbestand 



> (ist nämlich bei einer Artenzahl wie Du sie im Teich hast nämlich unmöglich allen Arten gerecht zu werden)



Man sollte nicht anzweifeln was man selbst noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht hat

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht anzweifeln was man selbst noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht hat
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Hi Andy,

so ne Antwort hab ich schon erwartet (es gibt ja auch noch Thomas (stu fishing) der ist schließlich Fischwirt, der kann auch einiges zur artgerechten Haltungsbedingungen deines Besatzes beitragen)

aber, wenn für dich nur eigene Erfahrungen mit den genannten Fischen als der Beweis gilt das da alles artgerecht zugeht

Dann frage ich mich dann aber  warum Du !!! dann behauptest das __ Störe absolut nix in Teichen zu suchen haben. Wenn Du dich nämlich mal bei Störbesitzern umhörst wird dir auch jeder sagen das das aus eigenen Erfahrungen nicht zutrifft. Aber, wenn Du deren Erfahrung dann nicht als Beweis für die mögliche Teichhaltung von Stören anerkennst, kann deine Erfahrungen auch nicht als Beweis gelten lassen, das wäre dann nämlich ein Paradoxon

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

So gesehen hab ich Erfahrung mit Störhaltung 2km weiter bei
einem renomierten Gartengestaltungsbetrieb, Stör und Koi
Händler mit insgesammt 6 Fischteichen und 3 Schwimm-
teichen auf dem Austellungsgelände.

Keiner seiner __ Störe (bis 2,5 Meter) hat ein Alter erreicht
das in freier Wildbahn normal wäre und die Teiche sind
weit größer als das was hier überwiegend an Volumen
angegeben wird.

Mir gehts hier aber nicht darum wer recht hat, sondern ums Tier.

Der Themenersteller hatte eine Frage, Du hast geantwortet,
ich hab geantwortet, wenn die Fische Glück haben macht
er jetzt das richtige.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallooo, Halloooo,

ich werd mich hier mal outen.

In meinem Teich schwimmt auch ein 30cm Sterlet. Ich kann ihn auch sehr gut beobachten. Insgesamt erscheint mir der Sterlet als ein recht "dummer" Fisch, da er kaum mit seiner Umgebung interagiert. Er schwimmt immer seiner __ Nase nach, egal ob Fische oder Hindernisse im Weg sind. Fließendes Wasser im Einlaufbereich könnte er bevorzugen, tut er aber nicht.
Entscheident für ihn sind ebene Grundflächen, auf denen er gemächlich seine Runden drehen kann.
Dichter Pflanzenbestand, große Fadenalgenpolster oder loser Modder bedeuten für ihn eine Bedrohung, da er keinen Rückwertsgang hat und damit nicht wieder hinausfindet. Damit würde er ersticken.
Sandigen Bodengrund scheint er zu mögen. Schwimmt aber auch gerne die Außenwände ab.


 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Eben, ohne Rückwärtsgang kann er nicht anders


----------



## Butterfly (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi.
Das der Sterlet immer seiner __ Nase nachschwimmt
wird daran liegen, dass er am Tage schlecht sehen
kann (nachtaktiv). Dadurch ist ein Stör auch immer
recht einfach zu fangen!!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Buttfly,

ich glaube nachts kann er auch nicht besser sehen.
Ich glaube ein Sterlet ist ständig in Bewegung, weil er passiv über die Strömung atmet.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Butterfly (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi.
Das ist schon richtig, aber es wird ja 
auch empfohlen __ Störe (egal welcher art),
bei einbruch der Dämmerung Futter
zu verabreichen....

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> So gesehen hab ich Erfahrung mit Störhaltung 2km weiter bei
> einem renomierten Gartengestaltungsbetrieb, Stör und Koi
> Händler mit insgesammt 6 Fischteichen und 3 Schwimm-
> teichen auf dem Austellungsgelände.
> ...



Hi Andy,

mag sein, das Du jemanden kennst der Störe hat, aber als "eigene" Haltungserfahrungen kann man das ja nicht heranziehen Bist Du dir denn jetzt schon sicher das in deinem Teich alle Fische ihr mögliches Alter erreichen werden? 


MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Butterfly,

ich füttere meinen Stör auch bei Dunkelheit, weil tagsüber die anderen Fische ihm alles wegfressen würden.
Dem Stör ist es glaube ich egal.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



> Hi Andy,
> mag sein, das Du jemanden kennst der __ Störe hat, aber als "eigene" Haltungserfahrungen kann man das ja nicht heranziehen Bist Du dir denn jetzt schon sicher das in deinem Teich alle Fische ihr mögliches Alter erreichen werden?
> MfG Frank



"Nur kennen" und dort einen Großteil seiner Zeit verbringen (früher) sind
2 paar Schuhe. 

Wenn keine Räuber Erfolg haben siehts bei den meisten gut aus mit dem Alter.
Moderlischen, Bitterlinge eh klar, die werden ja nicht so alt, bei den Schleien geb
ich Dir dann in 13, bei den Rotfedern in 7 und bei den Nasen (meine Anfängersünde)
in 11 Jahren bescheid. Meine Gründlinge haben Ihre 8 Jahre mittlerweile erreicht,
leben aber noch und inzwischen mit 6 Generationen Nachwuchs. Die Goldelritzen
haben sich auch für die Heesters Lebensweise entschieden. Die Regenbogenelritzen
hab ich erst heuer von Werner bekommen. Die Kardinälchen wurden teilweise
vermutlich gefressen (4 von 10), die Makropoden hab ich seit Sommer 09 und tummeln
sich noch alle im verkrauteten Bereich. Wie alt Wimpler werden kann ich Dir gar nicht
sagen , bis jetzt gehts allen gut. Meine ältesten Teichmuscheln sind inzwischen seit
8 Jahren bei mir, wie alt sie da schon waren weis ich nicht. Hab ich was vergessen?

Ach ja, zum Thema Nasen, bevor Du darauf rumreitest. Diese werde ich im neuen
Teich versuchen zu vermehren, "flußaufwärts" wird es dann am Einlauf eine seichte
Kiesbank geben, die hoffentlich besucht wird.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi,

na das wird noch ein bischen länger warten müssen als 10-20 Jahre. __ Gründling können in Gefangenschaft 20 Jahre, Rotfedern können 25-30 Jahre erreichen, Schleien/Goldfische 40 und Karpfen locker die 80 (je größer und ruhiger Fische sind umso älter werden sie meißt auch beim Myxocyprinus werden die 80 wohl auch drin sein. Auf der __ Nase braucht man bei deinem Teich gar nicht rumzureiten, der hat im Gegensatz zu normalen Gartenteichen ja dauernden Fischwasserdurchlauf (Grundwasser ist ja auch im Sommer kühl)

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Naja, in seltenen Ausnahmefällen, die realistisch zu erwartende
durchschnittliche Lebenszeit würde ich schon etwas kürzer
ansetzen, auch wenn ich das allen meinen Fischen wünsche,
daß Sie so alt und groß werden und ein 4. Teich statt Einfahrt
und Carport nötig wird. Ich brauch dann aber ein Schiff...lol


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Andy,


dazu noch Koi und verschiedene Goldfische samt Teleskopauge.

Das erinnert mich an  meine Briefmarkensammlung Anfang der 70 er...

von jedem etwas, aber ohne jegliche Richtung.

Aber du hast sicherlich an alles gedacht,
du hast den Elritzen ein Eck eingerichtet, wo sie sich in der sauerstoffreichen kühlen Strömung tummeln können,
ganz am anderen Ende des Teiches hast du ein verkrautetes stehendes relativ warmes Eckchen für die Makropoden.

Die Schleien lassen sich bestimmt nicht von den Krebsen und von den gründelten anderen Fischen stören.

Durch die __ Wimpelkarpfen, und Shiners kommt Exotik, durch den Koi Farbe, und den Zuchtformen Formveränderung... in´s Spiel.

Die Krebse lieben sicherlich ihr kühles Wasser, während die Makropoden sich in der Sonne aalen.

Die Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen bilden sicherlich einen quirligen Schwarm, während dein Teleskopauge die Ruhe geniest, welche er benötigt um seine Augen nicht zu verletzen

Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Thema von dir...



> Genau, Peter, künstlich angelegt, aber so natürlich wie möglich, das war und ist das Ziel



du bist nah drann...

nur mit dem Besatz happert es gewaltig,
sicherlich, es scheint zu gehen, 
nur natürlich ist der Teich wirklich nicht,
den der Besatz ist ein hoher Bestandteil vom Teich.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Wenn Du meinst, Du hast noch vergessen zu orakeln wer von
denen mit welchen anderen in welchem der im Moment bestehenden
5 Teichbecken zusammen lebt. Ansonsten liegen Deine Spekulationen
zum Teil richtig. Verschiedene Bereiche für die verschiedenen Bewohner
gibt es.

Beim Teleskop liegst Du total daneben, der ist dermaßen lebhaft
und immer im Mittelpunkt des Geschehens. Was an den kanadischen 
Shiners exotischer ist als an den kanadische Goldelritzen kann ich
auch nicht verstehn.

Die Krebse lieben vor allem Ihr waabenartiges Krebshotel hinter dem Sie
Ihre unterirdischen Höhlengänge bauen können.

Eine Richtung gibt es ganz klar, Friedfische die gut in meinen
Teichen leben können und meine "Teichpolizei" die sauber
macht.

Irgendwie haben deine Beiträge immer so was Verkrampftes unbedingt
doch irgendwas zu finden was schlecht sein könnte. Mach Dich locker,
lehn Dich zurück und freu Dich das es meine Tierchen so schön bei
mir haben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben deine Beiträge immer so was Verkrampftes unbedingt
> doch irgendwas zu finden was schlecht sein könnte. Mach Dich locker,
> lehn Dich zurück und freu Dich das es meine Tierchen so schön bei
> mir haben.
> ...




ne ne so ist das nicht...

ich bin halt zu sehr Aquarianer, der gerne Biotopbecken pflegt, und der seine Anlagen dementsprechend einrichtet.
Persönlich habe ich bestimmt nichts gegen dich, wieso denn auch?
Wenn dir das so rüberkommt hast du mich wirklich falsch verstanden.

Ich kann halt nicht verstehen,
eine solch schöne Anlage wie du sie besitzt, durch so eine, für mich, "Fischsuppe" zu zerstören.
Es wäre ja alles nicht so irreführend, wenn du nicht immer auf die Natürlichkeit hinweisen würdest, das beisst sich eben gewaltig, für jemanden der sich mit Fischen auseindersetzt.
Habe ja geschrieben sicher geht das, nur mit Natur hat das nichts zu tun, und nur darum ging es mir eigentlich,
Es ist halt meine Meinung, und es ist ja wohl mehr als Fakt, das alle diese Tiere wohl nie jemals in einem Habitat zusammen kommen können, und dieser Besatz daher in keinster Weise natürlich ist.



Wenn du nur positive Meinungen geschrieben haben möchtest, solltest du am besten darauf hinweisen,
wenn du jedoch auch ehrliche Kritik vertragen kannst,
sehe ich nichts schlimmes Dir gegenüber bei meinen Posts.

Mir persönlich ist lieber ehrliche Kritik, als manche nichtssagende Schulterklopferei...

Mit freundlichen Gruss

Jochen.


----------



## stu_fishing (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich auf diesen Thread anworten soll....in der letzten Zeit scheint mir der fachliche Ton im Forum irgendwie ein wenig verloren gegangen zu sein. Nachdem ich nun doch schon über 10 Jahre mit diesen Tieren zu tun habe und auch beruflich damit beschäftigt bin  möchte ich hier nur ein paar wertungsfreie Gedanken zum Thema kundtun:

Halte ich eine Störhaltung im Gartenteich auf längere Sicht für möglich bzw. "artgerecht"?

Von artgerecht kann man bei den meisten Teichen nur von Kleinfischen wie Bitterlingen, __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge etc. sprechen. Alle anderen Fische haben in freier Wildbahn doch Habitate die in Gartenteichen normalerweise nicht in dieser Form anzutreffen sind. Also lassen wir das Wort artgerecht mal beiseite..wenns danach ginge könnte man sofort alle Zoos zusperren.

Also __ Störe im Gartenteich?

Jein..bei MINDESTENS 40qm (Sterlet) 60-70qm (Waxdick, Sternhausen, baerii)+ große Tiefenzone+viel Sauerstoff+guter Filterung+regelmäßige Wasserwechsel/Frischwasser ja. Alle anderen erhältlichen Arten sind für Gartenteiche mehr oder weniger ungeeignet bzw. nur mit extremen Dimenionen und großem Aufwand zu halten. Löffelstöre sind auf Dauer in fast keinem Teich zu halten. Ob Tierquälerei oder nicht ist wohl im Einzellfall zu entscheiden..aber 10qm sind mehr als grenzwertig.

Halte ich Störhaltung im Gartenteich für sinnvoll?

Ja und zwar aus einem einfachen Grund. Zwar bricht es mir das Herz wenn ich durch die Öko-Terroristen Fachmärkte gehe und die kleinen Störlein im Angebot sehe oder wenn ich an die vielen Threads hier ala "Hilfe mein Stör stirbt" denke aber betrachten wir es mal von Seiten der Arterhaltung. Wie auch bei den Qualzuchten bestimmt das Angebot die Nachfrage-d.h. habe ich keinen Markt für die Fische werde ich sie nicht produzieren. Momentan ist es numal so, dass die meisten Arten zu großen Teilen in die Zierfischproduktion gehen. Für Kaviar und Fleischproduktion wird in unseren Breiten momentan der Sibirische Stör bevorzugt. Wenn also der Zierfischhandel wegfällt und die Arten vom Markt verschwinden kann es passieren, dass etwaige Wiederansiedelungsprojekte mangels Besatzmaterial nicht durchgeführt werden. Das dies je nach Einzugsgebiet und den jeweiligen autochthonen Arten zu diskutieren ist sollte klar sein.

Es geht in der Diskussion also quasi um Tierschutz versus Naturschutz. Lasse ich die 2 Pandas in Schönbrunn frei oder halte ich sie weiterhin im Tierpark und bringe einerseits diese Tierart den Menschen näher bzw. kann mit ihren Nachkommen die Wildpopulation stützen. 

D.h. Störhaltung im Gartenteich, auch wenn das viele Fische nicht überleben+ Stützung der Wildpopulation durch Besatz bzw. Entlastung der Wildpopulation durch Störprodukte aus Aquakultur vs. dem Gedanken das Störhaltung im Teich in keinster Weise verträglich für diese Tiere ist.

soweit ein paar Gedanken meinerseits zum Thema.


Eines möchte ich noch anmerken (soll zum nachdenken anregen und ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf Forumsmitglieder):
1) finde ich persönlich Qualzuchten moralisch höchst bedenklich.
2) sind solche Dinge wie Regenbogenelritzen, Goldelritzen, Goldbitterlinge, asiatische __ Schlammpeitzger etc. genau die Art von Blödsinn die wir beim E-Fischen in unseren Gewässern finden und die durch Konkurrenz/Hybridisierung/Predation heimische Arten gefährden können (und JA da zähle ich durchaus auch so manche Störart dazu..siehe baerii/ruthenus Hybridisierung in der Donau). Ob diese Arten durch Besatz von Ökoterroristen, Laich im Entengefieder, Hochwasser, Wirbelstürme oderwasweißich aus einem Teich entkommen.....sie tauchen in unseren Freigewässern auf, sie werden weiter auftauchen und sie werden mehr werden.

MFG Thomas

edit: Der Themenersteller hat mir eine PN geschickt, aber kann/darf keine PNs empfangen..von daher ist eine Antwort nicht möglich


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*



> Wenn also der Zierfischhandel wegfällt und die Arten vom Markt verschwinden kann es passieren, dass etwaige Wiederansiedelungsprojekte mangels Besatzmaterial nicht durchgeführt werden.



Wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist das nur noch traurig.
Da müßte es doch echt eine andere Lösung geben.
Schickimickiverkauf zu legitimieren um Wiederansiedlung
zu gewährleisten ist genau so als wenn ich Opium
legitimiere, damit der Afghane nict verhungert, sorry.

@ Jochen: finde die Fischsuppe trotzdem schöner als so manche
"Monokultur", aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache. 


> Es ist halt meine Meinung, und es ist ja wohl mehr als Fakt, das alle diese Tiere wohl nie jemals in einem Habitat zusammen kommen können, und dieser Besatz daher in keinster Weise natürlich ist.


Wie von Hexenhand haben die Tiere alle in dieses Habitat gefunden
und begeistern sich nun an seiner Natürlichkeit. Vor allem natürlich
am frischen, natürlichen Wasser (PH 8,GH 16, GH 8). Grade die
geschädigten und unschönen die keiner mehr haben wollte sind
von soviel Natur begeistert, die Ihnen bisher vorenthalten war 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hallo Thomas und alle anderen.

Der Themenersteller wurde von uns dauerhaft gesperrt - daher das PN-Problem.
Die PN hatte er vermutlich zuvor noch verschickt.

Die Sperrung hängt nicht mit diesem Thema hier zusammen, sondern geht auf grundlose, verbale Entgleisungen in der Shoutbox (1. Verwarnung), sowie 2 zusätzliche Accounts (Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln = 2. + 3. Verwarnung = Sperrung) zurück. 
Als Gast dürfte er Deine Ausführungen jedoch auch weiterhin noch lesen können. Ob es etwas bringt, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

Hi Andy,

stimmt ich hätte natürliches Habitat schreiben müssen,

aber gerade an deinen letzten Sätzen merke ich das du in keinster weise Kritik vertragen kannst,
sondern eher nicht gerade sachlich reagierst.
Das zieht bei mir nicht.
Eine Diskussion das dem Forum helfen könnte, kommt so leider nicht zu stande.



Denke vielleicht über die Faunenverfälschung nach, wie es Thomas beschrieben hat,
vielleicht leuchtet dann etwas der Begriff zur Natur.
Das geht schneller als man denkt, und dazu benötigt man keine Hexenhand.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  sterlet*

ach was, ich bin nur ein ungemein humorvoller Bursche so wie Du auch


----------

